# Anyone got a Zoology degree?



## VW_Rick (Nov 8, 2009)

& what do you do now? I'm halfway through a Zoology w/ Conservation degree and haven't the foggiest what I wanna do afterwards except perhaps a masters, hah. I'm pretty interested to hear what joe bloggs has done with theirs other than all these story's that the university feed you about their excelling students.

Thanks, Rick.


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

Ive got a degree in Ecology and Conservation from St Andrews and currently im a cheesemonger, i kid you not. From my close friends who did the same degrees i think 3 have gone onto masters and rest are working or unemployed.

Girlfriend is doing her phd (started this year) and ive agreed to support her through this for 3 years.

I really wouldn't worry about not knowing what you want to do, 90% of people i graduated with didnt have a concrete career path. 

I plan on looking at working in conservation in the next few years, i dont want to be an academic i want to be hands on, on the ground working with the animals.


----------



## 955i (Aug 17, 2007)

I have a Zoology degree and I'm currently a Senior Ecologist but starting my own consultancy in the new year :2thumb:


----------



## HalcyonInverts (Jul 22, 2009)

I did Marine Biology/Zoology and am now an Aquarist at a public aquarium, with the right work experience you can do anything with a zoology degree!


----------



## Stu II (May 22, 2008)

I only got my zoology degree last year. I did a short stint part time in a zoo, and I'm currently working as an asistant conservation officer for a conservation charity.


----------



## vikki_john (Jul 16, 2007)

Zak said:


> Ive got a degree in Ecology and Conservation from St Andrews and currently im a cheesemonger, i kid you not. From my close friends who did the same degrees i think 3 have gone onto masters and rest are working or unemployed.
> 
> Girlfriend is doing her phd (started this year) and ive agreed to support her through this for 3 years.
> 
> ...


 
Whats your girlfriend doing her phd on?


----------



## Matt Harris (Aug 21, 2007)

I have a zoology degree and although it can act as a basis for lots of different related careers, it doesn't train you for any one specific job.

Some larger organisations do have graduate intake programmes, but as a general rule to get your first job you either have to have a specialism which you obtain outside of your course, or do voluntary work in your hols or after graduating.

I volunteered with BTCV, WWF groups during my course, and through this was invited to do herp studies on an expedition to S America, came back and did MSc ecology, and have been working since. Lots of my friends did MSc's, PhD's, but almost invariably those who are working in zoology-related field have had to do 6 months or a year etc voluntary work in order to gain experience.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

I have an Applied zoology degree, although I didn't use it to go into a career with.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Matt Harris said:


> I have a zoology degree and although it can act as a basis for lots of different related careers, it doesn't train you for any one specific job.
> 
> Some larger organisations do have graduate intake programmes, but as a general rule to get your first job you either have to have a specialism which you obtain outside of your course, or do voluntary work in your hols or after graduating.
> 
> I volunteered with BTCV, *WWF* groups during my course, and through this was invited to do herp studies on an expedition to S America, came back and did MSc ecology, and have been working since. Lots of my friends did MSc's, PhD's, but almost invariably those who are working in zoology-related field have had to do 6 months or a year etc voluntary work in order to gain experience.


You were a wrestler?:2thumb:


----------



## Matt Harris (Aug 21, 2007)

SiUK said:


> You were a wrestler?:2thumb:


Sadly not; I could never fill out a leotard very well.


----------



## gregjones (Sep 14, 2008)

I did my degree in Computer Science, got a 1st and just 4 weeks after finishing uni I got a job as a web developer. All in this recession we're supposed to be having.




















Yes, totally irrelevant but I felt like being a dick head and boasting, haha! :no1:


----------



## ukgeckos (Apr 11, 2007)

I would do as much voluntary work as you can fit it. IT will pay off loads when goin for a job. try and do part time jobs at zoo's, vet's etc even if its admin as you can work up from there with voluntary work and in the end most jobs come by word of mouth!!!

I did an environmental science degree (sort of related to zoology) and am now teaching Geography and Biology.

Just put in the effort now voluntary and you'll get so much further in a job


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

vikki_john said:


> Whats your girlfriend doing her phd on?


Theology and the arts, specifically looking at the spirituality of musical theatre. In no way shape or form related to biology.

I agree with hands on experience is good, always worth asking around university biology department if anyone needs hand collecting data or help in lab even if its number crunching etc it looks awesome on a CV.


----------



## Jaymond (May 7, 2008)

Heya, I'm currently in my last year of my BSc in Applied Zoology from University of Plymouth but studying at Cornwall College Newquay. I have no idea what I'm doing after my degree! sorry it doesn't help but I'm hoping to go into a career with reptiles as I don't wanna do anything else! 

I am working at Sainsburys at the moment (training to be a Team Leader) lol totally not related to Zoology but hey it pays the bills and tuition fee's! 

Jay


----------



## Ben W (Nov 18, 2008)

I have one but i dont use it, and have not bothered to declare it on my cv now as i once went for a job as a lecturer at a college near me.
I never got the job as i was more qualified to do it than the people that interviewed me, and im pretty sure thet had their noses well put out of joint.


----------



## neep_neep (Oct 18, 2007)

I did Biology with Conservation and Biodiversity, but I did pretty much the same modules as those taking Zoology.

Well, there was a wide range of destinations - I suppose a couple of the most relevant are one girl is working for the Wildlife Trust (though she volunteered with them all the way through uni) and another is working in Oz assisting with research fieldwork - again, she had previously done some voluntary fieldwork assistance. Both these two did masters though, i'm not sure if I can think of anybody who went straight into something zoology related straight from BSc level! But then the course we did was very academic/research focused, as oppose to practical/applied zoology - a more applied course may be more beneficial if that is the way you want to go. A lot of people did masters, something I would have loved to do but just couldn't afford. 

As has already mentioned, just having a degree won't be the deciding factor. You need to fill your CV with proof that you are interested and you can provide more than the average graduate.

After my BSc I volunteered with a reptile/amphibian conservation charity for a while, but I had to leave because I had no money left to live on. A few months later they contacted me to say they had a few jobs coming up, would I be interested? Unfortunately I couldn't take them up on the offer as I had just started a PhD, but it really shows the value of volunteering to show your dedication, in addition to your bit of paper : victory:


----------



## beechtree (Oct 8, 2009)

:lol2:Idid biology ended up teaching bio and chem. Moved to Oz came back and ended up teaching geog and RE--changes is as good as a rest


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

I did a zoology at Bangor uni, did pretty well (1st). I followed it with a masters in Ecology and a further 4 years postgraduate research followed by a teaching degree. I now teach in a FE/HE college lecturing in Animal Management and specialising in biology, ecology and exotics. 





Ben W said:


> I have one but i dont use it, and have not bothered to declare it on my cv now as i once went for a job as a lecturer at a college near me.
> I never got the job as i was more qualified to do it than the people that interviewed me, and im pretty sure thet had their noses well put out of joint.


funny...I also applied (probably a different college) and 'despite' my qualifications, I got the postion....maybe it wasn't the degree that let you down:whistling2:....


----------



## Ben W (Nov 18, 2008)

bothrops said:


> funny...I also applied (probably a different college) and 'despite' my qualifications, I got the postion....maybe it wasn't the degree that let you down:whistling2:....


 
What are you suggesting here???


----------



## Reptilover (Jan 15, 2007)

Ben W said:


> What are you suggesting here???


That your odor offended the interviewer? 



:lol2:


----------



## Ben W (Nov 18, 2008)

well i did have beans before, maybe that was it???:lol2:


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Ben W said:


> What are you suggesting here???


I'm merely pointing out that itis unlikely that you having a degree in zoology counted _against_ you when applying for a lecturing position?.....unless it was a position for a lecturer in plumbing!?:2thumb::lol2:



Cheers

Andy


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Ben W said:


> well i did have beans before, maybe that was it???:lol2:


..now _that_ explains it!:no1:


----------



## Ben W (Nov 18, 2008)

Well i was the worst interview i have ever sat in, right down to the snidy 'oh i suppose we had better see your qualifications since you are sitting there clutching them.'

Their comment was that with the qualifications i had would mean i would want more money, and i was more qualified than them.

Im glad i didnt get it looking back
And i should have dropped one when i left:2thumb:


----------



## rachel132002 (Dec 4, 2006)

Not quite the same but i'm in my final year of a Bsc. Hons. Animal Management so hopefully i'll get something good once i leave but we shall see eh?! 

Bsc. Allows you to do almost anything though.


----------



## zirliz (Nov 15, 2006)

I've got one and a diploma in Animal Behaviour and welfare but have no idea what to do now, any advice would be great,


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Ben W said:


> Well i was the worst interview i have ever sat in, right down to the snidy 'oh i suppose we had better see your qualifications since you are sitting there clutching them.'
> 
> Their comment was that with the qualifications i had would mean i would want more money, and i was more qualified than them.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you are way better off without the position! - so in a way the degree did you a favour and therefore was still a good thing to have - put it back on the CV!

Fancy pming me the college (so I can cross it off my list if I ever look to move!)

Cheers

Andy


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

I got a 2.2 from London in 1976.

I'm now a Packaging design Manager having spent 32 years with the same company.

I put my obsession for animals into my hobbies.

At least I got to go to Kenya on safari this year...my childhood dream.

I knew more than the poor guide! 

If only the country had been more stable 30 years ago..........I'd be living there now.


----------



## GlasgowGecko (Feb 23, 2008)

I actually think a better question to ask is: Who doesn't have a Zoology degree. Honestly the number of people appling for, and getting degrees in Zoology is going through the roof right now, which makes progression even more difficult.

My advice for anyone wanting to go on into a more research focus position is to avoid zoology, and move more towards molecular biology or genetics (in one of its various forms). This way you will be able to answer questions that zoologists, with a very generic background, cannot.

Andy


----------



## zirliz (Nov 15, 2006)

I'm having trouble getting experience due to lack of experience what sort of a system is we have  I'd really like to work with ornamental fish but have no ideas


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

GlasgowGecko said:


> I actually think a better question to ask is: Who doesn't have a Zoology degree. Honestly the number of people appling for, and getting degrees in Zoology is going through the roof right now, which makes progression even more difficult.
> 
> My advice for anyone wanting to go on into a more research focus position is to avoid zoology, and move more towards molecular biology or genetics (in one of its various forms). This way you will be able to answer questions that zoologists, with a very generic background, cannot.
> 
> Andy


I agree, definitely a huge rise in applications for the 'green' side of biology, but equally you can ask: Who doesnt have a degree? Degrees are ten a penny, its what you do after or you've got to show along side your degree that counts.

It would be equally frustarting to study genetics and then realise theres no funding in the research you want to do. Companies only want to invest when theres something to achieve at the end ie new drug, better understanding of disease. I doubt theres much money being pumped into genetic studies of reptiles.


----------



## GlasgowGecko (Feb 23, 2008)

Zak said:


> I agree, definitely a huge rise in applications for the 'green' side of biology, but equally you can ask: Who doesnt have a degree? Degrees are ten a penny, its what you do after or you've got to show along side your degree that counts.
> 
> It would be equally frustarting to study genetics and then realise theres no funding in the research you want to do. Companies only want to invest when theres something to achieve at the end ie new drug, better understanding of disease. I doubt theres much money being pumped into genetic studies of reptiles.



Quite the contrary in fact. With the increase in public awareness of Chitrid fungus and associated diseases, linked with the fact that many reptiles and amphibian species are currently considered environmental indicator species means that there is money available from various funding bodies, for a whole host of projects including population genetics, and 'biochemical' type studies. I think what you have to realise is that there is very little industrial money for biological science. The vast majority of money comes from funding bodies such as NERC, BBSRC, Wellcome trust etc... and as such there is theoretically NO bias as to where the money goes it is awarded on the projects merit. Money for behavioural type zoology is quite low at the moment, because the techniques are simply not competing for money with more 'sexy' scientific research.

Andy


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

GlasgowGecko said:


> Money for behavioural type zoology is quite low at the moment, because the techniques are simply not competing for money with more 'sexy' scientific research.
> 
> Andy


Same was true in the last recession 30 years ago. That's why I went into packaging to pay the bills.

Trouble is interviewers think zoology = zoo keeper, and that was the only other likely source of income.

Unfortunately ecological and behavioural research does not pay the bills unless you are lucky enough to win huge TV coverage.

I hate Attenborough.


----------

